
Workbox – JavaScript Libraries for adding offline support to web apps - octosphere
https://developers.google.com/web/tools/workbox/
======
lioeters
For those interested in looking at the source:
[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/workbox](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/workbox)

